# Centigor Strike force: worth it?



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all,

I've recently been facing the hindrance of "rune anvil" (or whatever it's called) from the dwarves. Anyone familiar with it is most likely familiar with it's annoyances and power. Slowing my charging army down, adding a third artillery force? Insane.

Seeing as I usually face high warmachine forces, and dwarves with the Anvil, I came up with what I think is a potent fighting force, and once it's made short work of the anvil, it will tear into flanks.


CENTIGOR STRIKE FORCE. 
*aka: drunk hoof brigade*

7 centigors, GW, throwing axes. Gorhoof (champion)
- Ghorros upgrade.

Assuming I use 5 in front and 2 in back (ghorros and champion in back) that's 11 str 6 attacks at WS 5 (ASL) with throwing axes and Primal Fury. Ghorros brings his additional 4 attacks and those multiply into 1-3 more per unsaved wound! He also has MR 2.
primal fury helping make sure that this is especially lethal.

cost for this amazing unit is 354. 
pricey.

I would screen them with several small groups of hounds, who could cover them from anything as well as flank.

My concerns: 

1 wound per centigor ('cept Ghorros)
pricey.
would spears and shields be better? 4 str isn't too hot, but full attacks from back rank and +1 on the charge....

Even against O&G, this could be a great force to draw fanatics and just hurl axes at them while running away. 8 movment is pretty snazzy.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

That could work, but as a dwarf player, dont start owning his anvil to hard, or he might go for thorek with the anvil instead, thats pretty much just an anvil on steroids  

But, good plan it could work quite well, be wary though as he could just anvil you and make your surprise fast strike unit useless.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

good point.
at least if he slows the centigors:


chance to MR it (2)
their speed is still 8
it frees up minotaurs and gors to race ahead.

working on custom centigors; I love the GW ones but wow. 60+ bucks after tax for 5? no thanks.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are some good points. That Centigor looks good, are you going to do anything with the saddle though?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Putch. said:


> Those are some good points. That Centigor looks good, are you going to do anything with the saddle though?


I'd suggest putting barrels of beer on it. :wink:

I'm not a fan of Centigors, they take away lots of points for very-very few wounds. Just to put things in perspective: 40 Ungors with Full Command is worth 255 points. Take two for 510 and one can Ambush, giving you lots of opportunities to screw up your opponent's plan.


----------

